# New Redesigned CVA wolf Question?



## Gt yellow jacket fan (Sep 12, 2011)

Does anyone else have one of these?
what do you guys think of this gun? 
what is the besT powder/bullet combo? 
I am just getting into the black powder thing and I am hoping I didnt waste $205.00 on a disposable gun

Overview Specifications Accessories Additional Models Wolf 209 Magnum Break-Action

 Wolf 209 Magnum Break-Action
The newly redesigned WOLF™ has all the features that made the original WOLF the number one selling muzzleloader in the world – plus many new features.

 Quick-Release Breech Plug
For ease of cleaning, the APEX Muzzleloader features the patent pending CVA QRBP (Quick-Release Breech Plug); the only such system that really works after the gun is fired.


Our recently redesigned WOLF™ has all the features that made the original WOLF the number one selling muzzleloader in the world – plus many new features. Still lightweight and easy to maneuver, the new WOLF even comes in a COMPACT version that is just the right length for the youth or small-framed adult, or even for the shooter who just wants a quick-handling gun for brush hunting. The 100% ambidex-trous stocks are available in either black or Realtree® Hardwoods Green camo. The WOLF also features CVA’s new QRBP (Quick-Release Breech Plug) – the only truly tool-free removal breech plug on the market today. Even after 20 or more shots, the QRBP comes out with just a twist of the fingers – try that with any other "speed breech" system. Plus, the break-action breech opens easily with just a touch of the breeching button, which is located in the front of the trigger guard. The WOLF’s compact and quick-pointing barrel is made of blued steel and is set up with a DuraSight® DEAD-ON™ one-piece scope mount. The WOLF, it’s a lot of gun – but not a lot of money.


----------



## Deerhead (Sep 13, 2011)

I bought the Optima last year.  It has the tool-less breach plug.  I have been using BH209 with this gun.  I absolutely  love this gun!  I don’t see any reason why the Wolf would not perform as well.  I can tell if it has the Bergara barrel.  If it does that is a great price.


----------



## seaweaver (Sep 13, 2011)

I love my old wolf. A quick plug is not needed as long as i keep anti-size on it.
I use a .45 cal HP saboted and it works great. 
Don't sweat it...you will be happy!
cw


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 13, 2011)

I've got the optima too. I like it.

Easy to use and clean. Has the old style breech plug, but it ain't hard to clean.

I forget the bullet size, but I am using hornady sabots either 44 or 45 cal with the aerodynamic nose.

Open sites, 80 yards, off a tree rest I shoot about 2 inch groups. I believe I use 100gr 777.

I like the 209 primers. Vs #11.

I think cva makes a good product.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Sep 13, 2011)

The Wolf is great, I just shot mine Sunday and had a great time. 50 grn Pyrodex pellets, 100 gr charge. TC sabot 250 grain pointed bullet, I forget exactly which one it is. 70 yards with a CHEAP Tasco and it was all shots in a circle around/in the bull. No more than a 2.5 inch spread, great shooter!!


----------



## Rich M (Sep 13, 2011)

I have a wolf - patterns best with light loads.  100 grains and up - do not print well.

I would have done a different ML if I was serious about it.  It will kill a deer at 100 yards and that's what matters.


----------



## Gt yellow jacket fan (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks guys for the feed back I havent shot it yet but I plan to this weekend the common thing I pick up from all of your post is that you cant go wrong with a cva wether it be a wolf or an optima thanks again guys -Josh


----------



## Pats fan in GA (Sep 16, 2011)

I got a wolf just before the end of turkey season shot white hot both 100 and 150 gr with 195 grain powerbelts. shooting 3 in at 100yds 1.5 at 50yds. this my first ml and looking forward to putting to good use


----------



## Deerhead (Sep 21, 2011)

Well GT how did it shoot?


----------



## FrontierGander (Sep 21, 2011)

195gr powerbelts are .45cal

Do you mean 295?


----------



## FrontierGander (Sep 21, 2011)

Our CVA Wolf at 100 yards with at that time " cold months" a 8 minute cool down between shots.

100gr Blackhorn209
CCI 209 Mag primers
250gr Powerbelt Aerolite







3 shot group.


----------



## Gt yellow jacket fan (Sep 26, 2011)

Sorry guys I still havent shot her yet  had some things come up (work keeps getting in my way where are my priorities? )


----------

